# "behind the stars" (original) fingerstyle guitar arrangement



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi folks,

i created this simple "easy-listening" melody in the last weeks - hope you like it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVnFaP5SEXI

Greetz from hamburg,

Jimmy


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You should have posted this in the "music" section.


----------



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Steadfastly said:


> You should have posted this in the "music" section.


??????? What's wrong with my post? Not acoustic? Sorry - but i don't understand that...

Greetz, J. ;-)


----------

